# Archery Shop in Medina-Wadworth area



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know a good archery shop in the Medina/Wadsworth area? Need some minor work on my bow before the season kicks off. Thanks. :!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I can only think of portage in Suffield. Rt 224 and Rt 43. Go south on 43 from new 224 and then left at the first light and 100 yards on the left. They know their stuff. if you want it done right............ nuff said............


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Fin Feather and Fur at I-71 and 250 in Ashland isn't too far.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Either The Fin, or Hadley's. Hadley's is over by portage lakes on S. Main St. Take 224 E to S. Main. Turn Right on S. Main, and it's in the Acme Shopping Plaza on the corner of S. Main and Manchester Rd.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Top shelf service and equipment.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. This is a great website!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Hadleys Is On Main And 619..unless Hes Moved Lately..theres A Plaza There But No Acme..its An Iga..hadley Is Quite A Character..hes 1 Of The Best Shooters I Ever Saw And I Have Seen Thousands..i Could Say Some Other Things But I Will Leave It At That....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim Hadley is the man!
I have been dealing with him for all my archery needs for over 25 years and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Falls Outdoor Sports is a full service archery shop as well. Give Jim or Dave a call. They are located on Front Street in Cuyahoga Falls.

http://www.fallsoutdoorsports.com/


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hadley's is now owned by Dustin "Dusty" Bounce. Young guy about 30's, and I think he's owned it for about 5yrs or so now. I've never met Jim, but I've heard he's a character.


----------

